
What Is Meat? Missouri Is Working to Legislate Against Lab-Grown Alternatives - dsr12
https://theintercept.com/2018/04/09/plant-based-meat-alternatives-missouri-agriculture/
======
AnimalMuppet
They're requiring clear labeling, not prohibiting it.

As a consumer, I think it's fair that I be told that this is lab-grown rather
than from an animal. (Which way that sways my decision is my business. The
point is that I should know which I'm buying.)

Yes, there is legislation pending that would require clearly stating the
difference. No, that's probably not as strong as what you thought when you
read "legislate against". They're not prohibiting it.

~~~
cntrlaltdlt
Not that I disagree with you, but I'm curious.

If two things are fundamentally indistinguishable from one another based on
molecular level and the difference is in the manufacturing processes why does
it matter?

~~~
AnimalMuppet
But we don't have the technology to say "fundamentally indistinguishable from
one another based on molecular level". We don't even know all the things
(trace chemicals) that we have to worry about. How do I know that we don't
know them all? Because we keep finding new ones.

Is the vat (or vat lining) _really_ going to leave no residue? Well, we assume
that it will be insignificant - but we don't know. We may not know until some
time _after_ it starts causing damage.

